# Faux fondant?



## spicyjalebi (Feb 5, 2010)

I have to do a faux/real combo wedding cake and am looking to see if I can cut some cost/effort/energy with a real looking faux fondant - poured or rolled - for the styro pieces.  Any ideas on a good substitute?  The cake it going to end up pink-ish so as long as the base isn't terribly dark anything goes.

Thanks!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

You're making the fondant? Almost all the other mediums I can think of won't be cost effective. Even poured fondant or royal will cost. I don't think I would use anything inedible. You can blow up some fondant with inert and roll it as thin as you can


----------



## spicyjalebi (Feb 5, 2010)

No, I'm not making the fondant, thank heavens, but I do have to coat the foam with something.  The layers are going to be totally separate from the actual cake section so it doesn't make a difference if the coating is edible or not.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

For consistency, I have always used real fondant on styro cake layers. You want all the tiers to match and using the same product on every tier is a good way to do that. Besides I don't know of any type of "faux fondant".


----------



## lessa (Jun 11, 2008)

I just made two small batches of fondant in the small kitchen aid. flavored and colored to what I needed for my client. The freshness of it was ridiculous, and the texture was better than bucket. (and I really *like* satin ice brand). 4 #s of p. sugar later, I thought it was far better priced than 28.00 for a 5# bucket.

I used colette peter's recipe. *(note I never kneaded this. I did it entirely with a dough hook.)*

2 pounds confectioner's sugar, sifted
1/4 cup cold water
1 tablespoon unflavored gelatin
1/2 cup glucose (found in cake decorating stores) or white corn syrup
1 1/2 tablespoons glycerine (found in cake decorating stores)
1 teaspoon desired flavoring (vanilla will give the fondant an off-white color) *:: mine was still white after this amount::*
Cornstarch
[h2]Directions[/h2]
In a large bowl (do not use metal), sift the sugar and make a well in the center. In a small saucepan, add the water and sprinkle the gelatin on top to soften for about 5 minutes. Begin to heat the gelatin and stir until the gelatin is dissolved and clear. Do not boil. Turn off the heat and add the glucose and glycerine, stirring until well blended. Add the flavoring. Pour into the well of sugar, and mix until all of the sugar is blended. Use hands to knead icing until it becomes stiff. Add small amounts of confectioner's sugar if the mixture is sticky.

Form the mixture into a ball and wrap tightly in plastic wrap. Place in an airtight container. This icing works best if allowed to rest at room temperature for about eight hours before using, particularly if the weather is humid. Do not refrigerate.

To cover a cake with fondant: Dust a clean pastry cloth, or a smooth, clean surface, with cornstarch and roll the fondant with a rolling pin until it is approximately 1/4 inch thick. Make sure that the fondant is large enough to fit over the top and sides of the cake. Slide both hands under the fondant and carefully center it on top of a cake that has been freshly iced with buttercream. (The icing makes the fondant adhere to the cake.)

Dust your hands with cornstarch and smooth the fondant, starting at the top and working down the sides until the entire surface is even and flat. Cut off the excess icing around the bottom of the cake with a pizza cutter or sharp knife. Decorate the cake with buttercream or royal icing. This fondant keeps a cake fresh for two days at room temperature. Do not refrigerate a cake with fondant icing.

I realize that she said no metal bowls, but mine worked great. I did let mine rest for a day.

Lessa


----------

